# DS #2330: Front Mission 2089: Border of Madness (Japan)



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3262^^


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

first post!


----------



## DarkSpace (May 31, 2008)

Beside for a useless first post, I'm going to check this out!


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 31, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> first post!



I got a one day suspension for doing that once you bone-brain!


----------



## stivsama (May 31, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't see this one coming.. Anyway... so.... any secret English translation hidden in there? :drool:


----------



## Ferrariman (May 31, 2008)

Didn't the first one come to the U.S. and sucked?


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Didn't the first one come to the U.S. and sucked?


Thinking of Mech Assault?

The first DS Front Mission was a port of the SNES game, and I found it to be pretty decent.


----------



## DespizingU (May 31, 2008)

Very cool. Hope it's somewhat understandable. I didn't know this was coming out.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 31, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I meant the Front mission. It was to old school. I don't get along very well with remakes, unless they made everything more modern.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (May 31, 2008)

I can't wait for the US release. I'm gonna have to finish the first one in time for it. I love this series and this looks like the best yet.


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

This is the second release you've posted Urza? keke.


*Screenshots*


----------



## DarkSpace (May 31, 2008)

It looks a lot better than the first one, also bone monkey doesn't have the first post, just the first reply so he fails in terms of his post.


----------



## Lumstar (May 31, 2008)

Looks like one they'd translate. Too bad Egg Monster Hero is vaporware here...


----------



## m3rox (May 31, 2008)

Can't wait for the US release of this one, it looks good.


----------



## Hadrian (May 31, 2008)

A friend of mine told me that this game is the worst in the series.  Hope he is wrong.


----------



## flanker22 (May 31, 2008)

i really try to like the front mission games but its too much of a struggle i dunno why.


----------



## T-hug (May 31, 2008)

Am still not done with the SNES port (around 15hrs into it).  If this doesn't get a US release I'l be one unhappy chappy.
It has Vampires, and Mechs... what more could you possibly want from a game?  Wifi? Yeah...


----------



## 2dere (May 31, 2008)

This isn't a port right? Not that I'm clued up on all things Front Mission. I only started with 3 that I randomly bought on the Play Station. And before I even finish writing this post I find my own answer. Its a port of a cell phone game which has also had a sequal made too. Ohhh


----------



## T-hug (May 31, 2008)

It's not a straight port though it has a ton of new stuff and has been cleaned up.


----------



## zeckyD (May 31, 2008)

The previous front mission on ds was totally playable for thoses who don't understand a shit of japaneese. In-game menu were in english ( like in FM2089 on the pics). The beginning 's missions are enough to understand gameplay. So if you never played front mission and you like turn-based strategy games with a bit of rpg, front mission is a MUST  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THX SQUARE ENIX


----------



## gov78 (May 31, 2008)

ahhh yesh good old front mission i love upgrading the mech into unstoppable beasts gunna pic this one up 2 day


----------



## ugly_rose (May 31, 2008)

flanker22 said:
			
		

> i really try to like the front mission games but its too much of a struggle i dunno why.



You cannot force love.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












I think the game look super. So if it comes in English I'll try it. Thanks for the report GBAtemp.


----------



## phazer (May 31, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the US release of this one, it looks good.



me too


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

phazer said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No US version is currently planned ...


----------



## lookout (May 31, 2008)

I played the playstation version Front Mission 1/2 and III ~ long ago.. that game was long and boring long talkings...

The only things i like about Front Mission you can steal robot and custom ..


----------



## 0xyG3N (May 31, 2008)

Looks very bad


----------



## Hadrian (May 31, 2008)

2dere said:
			
		

> This isn't a port right? Not that I'm clued up on all things Front Mission. I only started with 3 that I randomly bought on the Play Station. And before I even finish writing this post I find my own answer. Its a port of a cell phone game which has also had a sequal made too. Ohhh


Not exactly, it features the same plot as the mobile game but they've changed a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 31, 2008)

Huh, looks mostly the same in terms of mechs and all to the earlier DS release.  Portraits look a lot better, and it appears we have cutscene stuff too so that's nice.  

If it's the worst in the series, I could understand (given it was a mobile phone game and all to start with) but this is also with me saying that I've only played the first Front Mission (SNES and DS versions).  I want to say the FM series isn't a really big seller here, so even new titles eventually go on the side of being rare.


----------



## Emu (May 31, 2008)

This game looks to be pretty sweet. Anyone know of somewhat of even a remote, release date for us in the US?


----------



## Overwhelming (May 31, 2008)

Emu said:
			
		

> This game looks to be pretty sweet. Anyone know of somewhat of even a remote, release date for us in the US?


----------



## Doggy124 (May 31, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never like the first one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I more prefer advance war


----------



## sio (May 31, 2008)

I completed the first Front Mission 1 DS (Japan) and loved it.  

This one looks pretty much the same but with better graphics.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 31, 2008)

I hope Square localizes this. They did release FMDS, but then again, they never released FM5...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, nothing to do but hope.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 1, 2008)

Front Mission SNES ver only featured OCU side of the story.
Front Mission PSX ver was port of SNES version with added UCS side.

Front Mission DS was a port of PSX version with playable wanchers. 

This game seems to re-use the engine they used on FMDS, but it won't stop me from loving the game


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> A friend of mine told me that this game is the worst in the series.  Hope he is wrong.



Me too. I love huge robots. I love tactics. I love customization. So i love front mission.

Neways, i finished the OCU side of FM1st and am working on the UCS. I really like the story, but then again it doesn't take much of a story to impress me.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't really like the interface, especially the setup screen.
The game doesn't need to keep beeping to let me know that the shop doesn't sell backpacks, I freaking know that. No need to beep dozen times.
The price is not indicated on the list; you need to actually select the equipment to see its price.

There's no "wow the game is so much more improved" instead "the game's changed a bit, and towards negative direction"

Also code names like "Champ" Odd Eye" and buncha weather conditions are so uninspiring. 
"This character won a championship so his code name is Champ"
"She has odd eyes so her code name is Odd Eye"
Come on.


----------



## minger (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't wait for the english one...I loved FM1 and havn't played a game as engaging in a while.


----------



## SubLoverD (Aug 20, 2020)

Any news on this?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2020)

SubLoverD said:


> Any news on this?


I am not aware of any translations in progress, nor any finished. Similarly I don't recall anybody taking a proper look at this game ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/front-mission-2089-translation-help.169855/ having not a lot other than a lot of .bin files which means things might not be trivial but they rarely are anyway) to see what translating it might entail (being a mobile phone port it can go either way).
The first DS game was officially translated to English. If we are doing ROM numbers then somewhere in the 1500 range.

Some of the PS2 and SNES stuff got fan translations, though quality for some is suspect.
https://opticalgarbage.com/frontmission/wiki/index.php/Main/Downloads
http://www.romhacking.net/?page=tra...rder=&dir=&title=front&author=&transsearch=Go
http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=14840.msg293422#msg293422

Menu guide
https://www.alteredgamer.com/strategy/94173-front-mission-2089-border-of-madness-guide/


----------

